
What happened when I taught Harvard undergrads about inequality and poverty - mcguire
https://qz.com/1173057/what-happened-when-i-tried-to-teach-harvard-undergrads-about-inequality-and-poverty/
======
mcguire
" _I ran the numbers through the Census data. The lowest median household
income of all the cities represented by my students was $120,000 per year. The
poverty rate in the city with the lowest rate in our class was 0%. Nobody in
that student’s hometown lived in poverty._ "

~~~
RubberSoul
It is probably unusual to have a course section with a minimum median income
of $120,000 even at Harvard.

The median household income in Cambridge, MA (the city where most of Harvard's
campus is) is $83,122 [0] and 8.4% of families and 14% of people live in
poverty.

The source [1] the author links to regarding student family income at Harvard
shows that 15.1% of students come from the top 1% (which I guess means top 1%
in terms of national income). It's a good read by the way.

[0]
[https://factfinder.census.gov/bkmk/cf/1.0/en/place/Cambridge...](https://factfinder.census.gov/bkmk/cf/1.0/en/place/Cambridge%20city,%20Massachusetts/INCOME/MEDIAN_HH_INCOME)

[1]
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/01/18/upshot/some-c...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/01/18/upshot/some-
colleges-have-more-students-from-the-top-1-percent-than-the-
bottom-60.html?_r=1)

